# Lola and Poppy



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Lola and Poppy


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

sooo precious!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

there 3 story extension just arived-I dont know whos more exited!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol: Cute!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

A few of the better pics (they move so fast!)


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

awww! lol


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bert is the first rat to manage crawling under my underwear D: It sucked, do not WANT rat in butt crack KTHX. He's not a very good shoulder rider as he uses his claws to get anywhere on my body he pleases, under my shirt, in the back, on my skirt and well yeah... It was really weird I hope he doesn't do it again.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

:lol: Cheeky!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Pics


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awwwww


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Could anyone tell me what they are?
Can you tell if they are well bred?


----------

